# artificials in state water



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it allowed to deploy artificial reefs in state waters? Do these reefs have to go throught the ACOE for approval? 

I was thinking maybe it would be a good idea for me to begin deploying in state waters to help build a solvent fishery within 9 miles. It does not seem like we are ever going to get anywhere with the feds so if a state fishery could be improved so that it could provide a viable fishery, FL could tell the feds to go pound sand. 

The state telling the feds to F off is probaly never going to happen but it would be nice to be prepared for such a occasion.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes and no. If I'm correct, the east and west LAARS are the only locations a private reef can be legally dropped at this time. The permits for the locations in state waters where some concrete modules and the Gulf Breeze fishing bridge rubble are for large stable structures placed by the county because of their proximity to the beach(including the old casino rubble site. Right or wrong that's the way it is for now, but I hope we can continue to expand.


----------

